# Boat Cleaning Tips, Tricks, and Products



## bfounta (Aug 9, 2012)

All,
I am sure that there is an older post related to this topic. I wanted to ask for tips, tricks, and best products to use for cleaning boats. I just bought a Contender and plan on getting it dirty as often as possible. My questions are as follows:

1) What is the best way to get squid ink off?

2) What is the best way to get fish blood, guts, and grime off?

3) What are the best products you use (Cleaning, Waxing, Protectants, Metal Polishes?

4) What is the best way to remove dirty water stains from the bottom of the hull?

Any and all help, answers, and responses will be appreciated......


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Bleach is a good way, but then you have to re polish. Go to your local marine supply store and they should have specialty cleaners for blood, rust, mold, the whole gamut. It took me a while to pony up for the targeted cleaners, but you save money in the fact that a little goes a long way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

4) The Works from the Dollar store. You have to wax after though.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good article in saltwater sportsman this month on this topic


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works very well and uses no bleach. Can be used on your vinyl seats as well. Works on some rust stains as well.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Check out my post a couple of years back!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/buff-polish-wax-sealant-433354/


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Get everything good and clean. Marine Spray Nine on vinyl and non-skid.

I use a good marine grade wax on the hull (whatever is on sale at West Marine) and any "shiny" surfaces. 

Woody's Wax for the non-skid areas. Apply wax twice a year and Woody's when guts stop washing off.

If you use any harsh chemicals or abrasives you will degrade the gel coat and ultimately damage it. 

Use the proper cleaners, polishes, and sealants and your hull will look good for a long time.


----------



## Gotfw (May 10, 2013)

*Cleaner*

I have had great success with Dawn and water in a spray bottle. Equal parts of each. Removes mildew from vinyl with a soft brush.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

60hertz said:


> Get everything good and clean. Marine Spray Nine on vinyl and non-skid.
> 
> I use a good marine grade wax on the hull (whatever is on sale at West Marine) and any "shiny" surfaces.
> 
> ...



Do what he said. 

Aplications of Woody Wax will keep all those stains from sticking. Clean the boat as you are fishing will help a bunch too.


----------

